# What kind of hobbies y’all got?



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a couple of hobbies.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The study of military history, focusing on World War Two.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I have a couple of hobbies.


Awesome Firearm & 4 Wheeler @KUSA !

Me? I'm kinda a Jack of All Things, Master of None!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I love to read good books, and it covers a lot of territory.
Right now I am plodding my way through Crime And Punishment.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I have a couple of hobbies.


That looks like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Both hobbies are pushed often to the extreme


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I make my own rootbeer, ginger ale and cigarettes for fun and profit. I used to enjoy making beer wine and ethanol but the dirty rat who sold the essential extractors got strong armed by the Federal Jack booted thugs to turn over his customer list..which it aint illegal to own the equipment without a permit in Texas but it is in some states they started sending me threatening letters trying to make me get a permit and be subject to them coming raiding me some dark night..so I sold that to a Gypsy for cash. It makes a person drink too much anyway. I also enjoy metal detecting..mainly coin shooting. I also enjoy playing on Alf Gores Internet when I aint busy. I have to limit beer and wine conspumption because of gout. I got in both feet at the same time a few years back.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

I read about nutrition and lately I'm trying to buy more food from farms/independent grocers. Corporate grocers are going to help implement Agenda 21 and the Great Reset, so I'm trying to find alternate sources for what I need.

There is a farm store near me that has every animal part imaginable. I'm trying to eat more organ meats for nutrition and I just can't seem to find liver that consistently tastes good.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The study of military history, focusing on World War Two.


Same here. I'm currently reading the 3rd book, Twilight of the Gods, in Ian W. Toll's pacific war trilogy. Don't know if you are familiar with his books, but they are awesome. One of the best books I've read in years is by him, called Six Frigates. Not about WWII but about the building of our first navy ships... a contract for 6 frigates. One of the six is the USS Constitution (Old Ironsides). Besides the design & building there is great details in their battles, including the war of 1812. Fascinating part is how he includes a lot of US history during this time. If you think our politics today are nasty, it was worse back then.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

New hobby....amateur radio 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a few toys that keep me busy. Reload and shooting plus all the fun that goes along with that. The wife is nearly a full time continuing project. In my spare time I fish and maintain the property.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> I read about nutrition and lately I'm trying to buy more food from farms/independent grocers. Corporate grocers are going to help implement Agenda 21 and the Great Reset, so I'm trying to find alternate sources for what I need.
> 
> There is a farm store near me that has every animal part imaginable. I'm trying to eat more organ meats for nutrition and I just can't seem to find liver that consistently tastes good.


 Liver is best when you butcher you own and serve the live the same day or next.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Awesome Firearm & 4 Wheeler @KUSA !
> 
> Me? I'm kinda a Jack of All Things, Master of None!


You jack at all things and masterbate at none? How is that possible?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me, ham radio when I feel ambitious enough, the study of microbiology and hematology, have a lab set up.

Guns? NAH, still making a living off of them after 6+ decades.

I like to watch movies from the 30's, 40's and 50's.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Pretty much the same as the first guy, guns & off road vehicles. Here's a little bit of the collection.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Hunting, fishing, hiking, skiing. Just about anything that keeps me outdoors. Geocaching whenever I travel to new areas. Brewing beer with a buddy is a great indoor hobby. Really puts my training in biochemistry to good use post retirement.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

smokeyquartz said:


> I'm trying to eat more organ meats for nutrition and I just can't seem to find liver that consistently tastes good.


Have you stopped to consider that perhaps that's a problem because liver tastes bad?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Reading, writing, sewing, knitting, crocheting, playing the guitar, gardening, hanging out with my dogs. Drawing. Painting.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Guns, blowing stuff up, hiking, welding and turning wrenches on my heavy equipment from semi's to backhoes, prepping the "property's" for SHTF scenarios and maintaining it.
With that said if you see me running, try and keep up cause I'm not doing it for my health.:vs_laugh:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I collect sports autographs and football cards... going on 30 years now


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am a reader. I am currently reading Mein Kampf from a friend and will be reading American Sniper as well. Then maybe Gates of Fire and Blackhawk Down. 

I also love to dance and sing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I like to fish and drink bourbon. Right now I’m nerding out on expanding my knot tying abilities. I recently invested in a Shimano reel and a local company called Lamiglas for a new rod. Both were excellent buys.

I’ll be going for steelhead soon.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Sometimes there's a fine line between hobbies and regular activities. I think my current hobbies are blacksmithing, HAM & CB radio and all round preparedness. My regular activities on the other hand are motorcycle riding, medium range rifle, archery, physical conditioning, trail hiking and playing a collection of musical instruments. There does seem to be a cyclic pattern where things shift in their prominence though. It’s always been grey to me. I think something becomes a hobby based on how much money I’m currently spending on it… or maybe that’s my wife’s definition. Anyway, I like to do a lot of stuff..


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I love to read good books, and it covers a lot of territory.
> Right now I am plodding my way through Crime And Punishment.


That is a good book! True story: I read that book while having a fairly high fever in St. Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

******* said:


> Same here. I'm currently reading the 3rd book, Twilight of the Gods, in Ian W. Toll's pacific war trilogy. Don't know if you are familiar with his books, but they are awesome. One of the best books I've read in years is by him, called Six Frigates. Not about WWII but about the building of our first navy ships... a contract for 6 frigates. One of the six is the USS Constitution (Old Ironsides). Besides the design & building there is great details in their battles, including the war of 1812. Fascinating part is how he includes a lot of US history during this time. If you think our politics today are nasty, it was worse back then.


Yes, I have heard good things about Toll's trilogy. I haven't checked Amazon for them yet, though. I don't check out books from the library, I buy them. My reading style takes too long for any one book.

I will have a few volumes "working" at any one time. I'll read for an hour or so each evening, just before bed. I generally will read from one for maybe a week, set it aside to come back to later, and read from another for a few days.

Right now, it's The Great Crusade by General Dwight D. Eisenhower; D-Day, by Stephen Ambrose; Decision In Normandy, by Carlo D'Este; A Clash Of Wings, WWII In The Air, by Walter Boyne; and Tank Rider, Into The Reich With The Red Army, by Evgeni Bessonov (a memoir of an infantry platoon leader).

It's almost time for my once-in-a-decade reading of Winston Churchill's 6 volume treatise on WWII.

I've been a member of the Military Book Club for probably 30 years, plus once a year our local branch of the county library sells old books to make room for new ones - hardbacks are $1.00 each. I'll go in the first few hours of the sale and buy 20 or more, all history, ranging from the Revolution thru Korean War.

I do not watch any TV at all, don't drink, smoke, or take dope. The printed word is my drug of choice. I collect books.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Loving my wife and maintaining the property are my hobbies.

Honeybees, vegetable garden, pistol and rifle practice, chasing cows and cursing chickens, maintaining the solar system, cutting way to much grass, laying tile floors and new siding on the house... just a few of my projects this year. 
Following my wife while she shops for clothes and stuff is another of my important duties.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I pride myself in being able to pick up any hobby, have fun with it, and drop it like a hot plate once it bores me.
Too many things to try to be stuck to just a few.

Fisherman
Shooter
Archer
Bowyer
Golfer
Carpenter
Electrician
Plumber
Software developer
PC repair
Reloader
Radio operator
3D printer/modeler
Knife collector
Sabre fencer
Welder
Boater
Basic mechanic work
Gamer
Lockpick

It's safe to say that I dabble in lots of things and always have workbenches full of projects.
I drive my wife nuts.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Atvs, firearms, reloading, gardening, canning, fishing, used to take Jiu Jitsu until life got in the way


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems like most recently its "repairman" as the new house and Hot Nursey keep me pretty busy.

But when I have the time (Which is rarely these days)

Woodworking
fishing
shooting
drawing
hiking
golf (I haven't played in probably 5 years but I guarantee I could meet anyone of you on the course tomorrow and beat you. It's a weird talent.)
surfing (more of a lifestyle than a hobby though)


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not watch any TV at all, don't drink, smoke, or take dope. The printed word is my drug of choice. I collect books.


Once again, same here.  However a few differences. Since my daughter-in-law is the county librarian and she runs the library at the local prison, last few years I have been giving up all my books for the prison ministry. For years my wife has been telling me I needed to switch to Kindle, as it is cheaper but I'm a stubborn ass and stuck with the printed word. My eyes have been progressively getting worse so just this week I purchased a Kindle reader. I went with the more expensive Kindle Oasis, as it is a bit bigger, has adjustable warm light... and was on sale for Cyber Monday. I thought I might regret my decision because I so love holding a book & reading off of a page, but I was wrong. It is so much easier on my eyes and has page turning buttons just in the right spot, where you hold it. I saw lots of reviews raving about that adjustable warm light but had no idea what they were talking about. I agree. It is really great. I have mine adjusted where the page is not white but has a reddish/brown tint, where it looks like you are reading an old book. I no longer need to turn on a reading lamp and the words jump off the page and is so much easier for me to read. Weighs no more than a book and about that same size... just thinner. I'm sold on it!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I enjoy making about anything. Metalworking, fabricating, wood working on occasion.

Not guns. Remember, libs told me they are bad, so I sold all of mine at a gun buy back event, no questions asked. Paid cash. :vs_blush:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is drinking beer a hobby? Forgot to include that one.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I enjoy making about anything. Metalworking, fabricating, wood working on occasion.
> 
> Not guns. Remember, libs told me they are bad, so I sold all of mine at a gun buy back event, no questions asked. Paid cash. :vs_blush:


As a much younger man I enjoyed making babies. My drill-press looked a little different than yours though...:vs_smile:

God may strike me down for making such a risque joke on a Sunday.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

stevekozak's drill press.








T-Man 1066's drill press.

Just saying... :vs_smirk:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Dieting...well, not a hobby, but I really need to...
Exercising...well, not a hobby, but I really need to...

Jack of some, master of none...Used to be photography, but the wife is SO much better, I stopped...
I have to be a handyman, so, I attempt lots of things. Fixing as well as building, because it's usually cheaper.

Used to get out a lot more - snowboarding, hiking, kayaking...No zest in me for this stuff...There are so many projects around the homestead...those and regular chores..that I'm usually too tired for the rest.

We have chickens...have always had dogs - my wife (we) have fostered over 60 dogs, but even that has slowed down. Our 16 year old cat needs a lot of tending...and it a royal PITA!! Oldest one just had a toe cut off - possibly cancerous tumor; we don't have the results yet). Our youngest has had flu symptoms for the past 3-4 days. A bit better today...

I like shooting...need to do more of that...

I read, but not like my wife - she's always on something electronic (computer, tablet, smartphone; we both have Kindles)...I typically read while I'm exercising on my recumbent stationary bike...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> View attachment 109911
> 
> stevekozak's drill press.
> 
> ...


That is funny right there!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Jack of some, master of none...Used to be photography, but the wife is SO much better, I stopped...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


When I first read this, my mind read "pornography" instead of "photography". I laughed like a hyena!! :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I do a lot of reading, mostly historical and Autobiographies, Military. I also enjoy music. Nothing like smooth jazz on a Sunday morning a cup of coffee. Like to hunt and fish but don't do much of that anymore. I also used to bowl, play pool, poker, drink, prowl the bars, and chase women, but marriage and years stopped all that. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> View attachment 109911
> 
> stevekozak's drill press.
> 
> ...


How did you fit that radial drill into your garage???

Had to move the Bridgeport to get it in???


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Bike packing on my 29er hardtail. Reading books about military history. 


Godspeed


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I have a couple of hobbies.


If you call that a couple of hobbies then I have several hundred of the same hobbies LOL!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I actually sold a buncha guns I wasnt using...Now I can still break down a Eucalid Dump truck with rifles lead and powder though. I was big into Amateur radio over 20K$ as well and have it on the back burner. When this stupid pandemic started I put a couple thousand bucks into old tube type radios at a good deal on ebay and started fixing them for fun. I had to tell the wife for profit too so she wouldn't complain but now I got about 40 like new tube radios from the 30's...40's and 50's and I cant bear to part with em.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT E said:


> I actually sold a buncha guns I wasnt using...Now I can still break down a Eucalid Dump truck with rifles lead and powder though. I was big into Amateur radio over 20K$ as well and have it on the back burner. When this stupid pandemic started I put a couple thousand bucks into old tube type radios at a good deal on ebay and started fixing them for fun. I had to tell the wife for profit too so she wouldn't complain but now I got about 40 like new tube radios from the 30's...40's and 50's and I cant bear to part with em.


Yup, you got some nice looking boat anchors there, that 390 looks real nice,

I have a 388 and a 392 by Collins myself, had most of the 390 in a pile parts to build, lost it in a flood.

Used the 388 for RTTY back in the 80's, was real stable when warmed up.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> How did you fit that radial drill into your garage???
> 
> Had to move the Bridgeport to get it in???


Haha, not mine. My radial arm drill is smaller, 8" column, 36" X axis travel, probably 2800 pounds. 480v 3phase. Moved it with the forklift.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I pride myself in being able to pick up any hobby, have fun with it, and drop it like a hot plate once it bores me.
> Too many things to try to be stuck to just a few.
> 
> Fisherman
> ...


Ya... that's exactly what I was talking about. Things seem to flow through my life-interests as well. I collect whatever I need to do it for a while, make room in the cupboards or on the wall to hang related stuff and then eventually move on. I pity the person who has to clean out my workshop when the need eventually arises. Back up the big truck!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I do a lot of reading, mostly historical and Autobiographies, Military. I also enjoy music. Nothing like smooth jazz on a Sunday morning a cup of coffee.


I like the Jazz Holdouts, Down To The Bone, Richard Elliot, Rick Braun, Four80East, LA Express, and a lot more.
But, I'm really a HUGE fan of Big Band and Swing from 1936 (or so) to the end of WW2. Benny Goodman is at the top of my list - he revolutionized popular music just as much as the Beatles did 30 years later.
Many evenings, after the wife goes to bed, I'll sit here with my laptop, headphones on, and listen to jazz while scrolling here and Face Book.

I also have had a SiriusXm subscription for 15 years, with the premium service that also allows me to stream it to my 'puter, phone, truck, or wherever. 
I can hear Willie Nelson's Roadhouse, 60's On 6, 1940's Big Band, psychedelic rock (I was slightly hippie back in the day), Contemporary Jazz, Bluegrass, and so much more. The best $29/month I've ever spent.
And if I'm feeling like a glutton for punishment I can stream Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, or BBC news on my way home from work. About 10 minutes of that crap is my limit, though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Awesome Firearm & 4 Wheeler @KUSA !
> 
> Me? I'm kinda a Jack of All Things, Master of None!


As a wise man Uncle Ben maybe..said one day.."The only difference twixt men and boys is the price of dem toys." lol


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> Have you stopped to consider that perhaps that's a problem because liver tastes bad?


Sauteed fresh in butter and a lil salt. Don't overcook or it gets pasty or rubbery. It should be rosey in the center. Slice it up and enjoy. Serve it with white wine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

smokeyquartz said:


> I read about nutrition and lately I'm trying to buy more food from farms/independent grocers. Corporate grocers are going to help implement Agenda 21 and the Great Reset, so I'm trying to find alternate sources for what I need.
> 
> There is a farm store near me that has every animal part imaginable. I'm trying to eat more organ meats for nutrition and I just can't seem to find liver that consistently tastes good.


Not sure yall are hearing the same radio ads but a lot of small ranches are selling direct to the public. The oldest boy in the food business said Trump is helping them out with subsidies and cuts in regulations perhaps. I bet Slippy could sell his eggs like that. The Warden just told me samonella from eggs comes from chicken poo on the shells..so he will will need an egg washing machine most likely. 
https://www.strombergschickens.com/product/high-capacity-egg-washer


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Half hobby half biz; I like to sew. I like to read books but there's never any time so I listen to a lot of Audible. Recently got through the entire series of The Lord of the Rings and Narnia. I like to cook, I like to clean and I loves me some dogs. 

Other than that, it's the usual prepper stuff: gardening, canning, firearms...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Sauteed fresh in butter and a lil salt. Don't overcook or it gets pasty or rubbery. It should be rosey in the center. Slice it up and enjoy. Serve it with white wine.


Liver...the sewage treatment plant of the body. AND it tastes bad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My ATV is more of a tool than a hobby. Of course I screwed up a purchased a Polaris. Still have the junk but the CanAM is so much better but at least for me just tools . Now for son in law they are a life style. Firearms are a drug you must feed the addiction, some times more than others.
Motorcycles are in my blood and have spilled my blood ,bruised me and broken bones. My mother and father both said I was born to ride them and there was no reason to fight it only try to guide it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Sauteed fresh in butter and a lil salt. Don't overcook or it gets pasty or rubbery. It should be rosey in the center. Slice it up and enjoy. Serve it with white wine.


All us cajuns at heart have a need for it to be incorporated in Boudan and Dirty Rice. Beef liver is too strong. Pork and or chicken liver is best. Deer liver would probably be ok..just guessing. Know they have tasty hearts. Actually Dirty Rice is Boudan somebody forgot to stuff in a gut.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Half hobby half biz; I like to sew. I like to read books but there's never any time so I listen to a lot of Audible. Recently got through the entire series of The Lord of the Rings and Narnia. I like to cook, I like to clean and I loves me some dogs.
> 
> Other than that, it's the usual prepper stuff: gardening, canning, firearms...


Mmmm. Dogs!!!
We have been rescuing dogs for 40 years. Once we had 8 at one time. We are down to 4 now, and three of those are 15 or older.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

God smiles on those that rescue pets.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> Liver...the sewage treatment plant of the body. AND it tastes bad.


To each his own. But there may come one very fine day when meat is scarce and we're lucky to have the liver. Who knows? You may decide not to turn your nose up then. Remember Annie said don't overcook it. Cook it fast. A turkey liver is like a minute and maybe half on each side w/high heat.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> To each his own. But there may come one very fine day when meat is scarce and we're lucky to have the liver. Who knows? You may decide not to turn your nose up then. Remember Annie said don't overcook it. Cook it fast. A turkey liver is like a minute and maybe half on each side w/high heat.


I've said many times on this forum that all bets are off if the SHTF.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well.. besides breathing, and being like Slippy.. a jack of all trades, master of none.. I have a few hobbies that either keep me out of trouble or get me into trouble. 

Sailing
Horses (4)/riding
IDPA/shooting/reloading
Camping/traveling (road trips)
Kids (6) and grandkids (12)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> God smiles on those that rescue pets.


He sure has smiled on me.
For many years my salary alone supported a partially disabled wife, 8 dogs, 3 horses (all rescues too), and often 50 or more chickens.
Plus payed the mortgage and everything else.

Now, toward the end of my years, we have no "retirement savings" but He found ways to get everything paid off and give us a good life. Peace and contentment is something that money can not buy.

When I was a kid, like most young boys with BB guns and 22 rifles, I used to kill animals just for the heck of it.
One particularly long and dangerous night in Vietnam, hunkered down in a hole half filled with water, where I KNEW I was going to die any second, He put a feeling in my heart for what I had done as a child. Right there, in that hole, I saw.
When the sun came up the next morning, I was a changed man. And I love animals.
God is Good. And He is the center of my world.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Used to really enjoy IDPA competitions when I was in Kommiefornia. Always shot with my XDm 4.5" .45...Fun. Couldn't find anything like that when I moved to WA state...did some weekly shooting that more USPCA like, indoors, and I didn't care for that at all - did it for about a year. In Kommiefornia, it was all outdoors and it accommodated many people - probably over a hundred shooting all kinds of competitions. Even did some shoot houses that were lots of fun!

Oh well...my eyes also aren't the best any longer...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Used to really enjoy IDPA competitions when I was in Kommiefornia. Always shot with my XDm 4.5" .45...Fun. Couldn't find anything like that when I moved to WA state...did some weekly shooting that more USPCA like, indoors, and I didn't care for that at all - did it for about a year. In Kommiefornia, it was all outdoors and it accommodated many people - probably over a hundred shooting all kinds of competitions. Even did some shoot houses that were lots of fun!
> 
> Oh well...my eyes also aren't the best any longer...
> 
> ...


Thankfully my club is outdoors (not that great in august though) and we have a very creative scenario designer in the group. We've had shoot house and also from cars and pickup.

My sight isn't great either and I suck, but it's so much fun.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Stamp collecting, wine making, bird hunting, reading and making socially unacceptable comments about liberal policies


----------



## Goggles Pizano (Dec 8, 2020)

Video games
Poker 
Reading
Planning for retirement


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

I like drag racing


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Liver is best when you butcher you own and serve the live the same day or next.


I recommend Elk liver. Never had one that wasn't tasty. Probably in short supply in Wisconsin.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

My two main hobbies at this point in my life.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

Fishing, flying, CAT3 racing, and solo backpacking seem to devour most of my time.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m thinking farming might be my next hobby. Looking at planting half an acre to start.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I pride myself in being able to pick up any hobby, have fun with it, and drop it like a hot plate once it bores me.
> Too many things to try to be stuck to just a few.
> 
> Fisherman
> ...


I have always wanted to be such a multifaceted person  in lockdown I took up only gardening (it calms down greatly after an intense day) and calligraphy (they say it is useful for brain work


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Brandau Sousa said:


> and calligraphy (they say it is useful for brain work


I hope so. I guess it takes time. lol


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I love being a pain in the ass, and making people mad with common sense. I'm also into trying to make ginger beer. Hasn't worked out yet. I love rabbitses, and dogs. Also enjoy backpacking, and reading.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My hobbies, just made another mead, strawberry and I have decided what else mead, photography, just got a gig with a band, ready, herpetology, medicinal tincture making, target shooting, mustard making, infused oils, politics and pool shooting ole lady.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I currently make wine, ginger ale, rootbeer and cigarettes...the best might I add. lol.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gardening, reading, animal care, food preservation, crocheting.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Woodworking and gardening.
Garden's doing great this year.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Honeybees with the resulting mead and candles. I suck at growing vegetables but still grow some including some cool crops like broccoli and brussel sprouts. Seriously into woodworking and keeping my older car and bikes going. 
I also make a little wine from vines on the property and stronger stuff. Solar powered home so a bit of a hobby keeping everything running along with a few chickens and cows for dinner smoked on the back deck. Rifle range here so a bit of target practice and reloading the brass. 

Really more of a lifestyle than a hobby, I like to stay busy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a survival zone. Congrats.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like a survival zone. Congrats.


Thanks but I just have a wide verity of interests and hobbies and prefer to live in a more rural area.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I like to read prepper type stories and SHTF novels, creation based science, hunt a little, shoot a little, fish a little, using Draftkings and Fanduel on NASCAR races, and currently studying for my Technicians Liscense for ham radio. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyprincess (May 16, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> My hobbies, just made another mead, strawberry and I have decided what else mead, photography, just got a gig with a band, ready, herpetology, medicinal tincture making, target shooting, mustard making, infused oils, politics and pool shooting ole lady.
> View attachment 113638


I wish I wasn't allergic to honey! That sounds amazing!

Im into True Crime. Starting a podcast soon actually. I also love microbiology. My degree is in biology and now I wish I would have focused more on microbes. So I play around with slides and stuff and read up. Finally I love to shoot and go to the range pretty often.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

My hobbies have always included guns, gun accessories and attachments, I like learning odd quirks about certain guns, ammo, and things to stop the two. I've somewhat stumbled my way through carpentry and masonry, not a bad mechanic but recently I've gotten into metal working. Primarily building specialized shelving and drawers. It's oddly satisfying to construct a new pistol drawer box and having those beauties gracefully slide back on almost one hundred ceramic ball bearings.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I don't use a "gun" as a hobby. Think about it, has anyone ever said, "_Clean underwear is my hobby_." There are things *we need* as opposed to things *we like*.

Yes, I look at 'guns' as just a tool. It's useful for defense. I consider knives as a hobby, simply because you can polish them and sharpen them to your personal desires, and the other guy might do something different with the same item.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I don't use a "gun" as a hobby. Think about it, has anyone ever said, "_Clean underwear is my hobby_." There are things *we need* as opposed to things *we like*.
> 
> Yes, I look at 'guns' as just a tool. It's useful for defense. I consider knives as a hobby, simply because you can polish them and sharpen them to your personal desires, and the other guy might do something different with the same item.


Guns are safer than doctors as we all know.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Tactical napping. 

I am a master of it. I'm so good that I can actually sleep through take off on a plane. Nothing like a 20 minute power nap to take on the rest of the day. 

Godspeed


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*...nothing like a 20 minute power nap...*

I do not "nap." I view that issue as something where you are "open" to fellow employees and/or supervisors. If I'm that tired I go to a place and I do not tell a soul where I will be and when I will be returning. Yes, they will whine assuming I will cave in. However, as soon as these "fellow employees" realize that two weeks of work is gone (actually "shredded" in my office) they will have to become 'polite.' After all, as mad as they might get they don't want to see a second shredding. BTW, I was an armed employee working directing for the owner of that company. While he hated employees nagging and acting like children, he hated those meetings. I did not have a problem throwing employees out of the office. Over time, my boss realized he didn't need them...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> *...nothing like a 20 minute power nap...*
> 
> I do not "nap." I view that issue as something where you are "open" to fellow employees and/or supervisors. If I'm that tired I go to a place and I do not tell a soul where I will be and when I will be returning. Yes, they will whine assuming I will cave in. However, as soon as these "fellow employees" realize that two weeks of work is gone (actually "shredded" in my office) they will have to become 'polite.' After all, as mad as they might get they don't want to see a second shredding. BTW, I was an armed employee working directing for the owner of that company. While he hated employees nagging and acting like children, he hated those meetings. I did not have a problem throwing employees out of the office. Over time, my boss realized he didn't need them...
> 
> BTW, I hate to bring this up, but how come the guys here haven't notice *the bikini model to the right side* of our members' prepper links? I mean, yeah, I come here for the information on making nuclear devices out of my grandfather's pocket watch, but this girl appear every time I flip onto your achievements. Is it just me?


----------



## alexcarey252 (Jul 23, 2021)

I like reading books, watching movies, playing video games, nail art, swimming and playing cricket.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

alexcarey252 said:


> I like reading books, watching movies, playing video games, nail art, swimming and playing cricket.


Video games, nail art, and cricket.... unusual! What got ya into prepping?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I enjoy making my own clothes from grass clippings and recycled plastic soda bottles. 
When I’m not busy with that I walk to town and sit near the intersection and watch the traffic light change colors.
BoF


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> I enjoy making my own clothes from grass clippings and recycled plastic soda bottles.
> When I’m not busy with that I walk to town and sit near the intersection and watch the traffic light change colors.
> BoF


Do you hold a piece of cardboard that says “anything helps, God bless”?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Do you hold a piece of cardboard that says “anything helps, God bless”?


No, mine says “Funding needed for alcohol research, God bless.”

BoF


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Box of frogs said:


> I enjoy making my own clothes from grass clippings and recycled plastic soda bottles.
> When I’m not busy with that I walk to town and sit near the intersection and watch the traffic light change colors.
> BoF


grass clipings, huh? I use potato peels, cause they aren't as itchy.

You can get an even better view of the lights by sitting in the middle of the road.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

The Tourist said:


> *...nothing like a 20 minute power nap...*
> 
> I do not "nap." I view that issue as something where you are "open" to fellow employees and/or supervisors. If I'm that tired I go to a place and I do not tell a soul where I will be and when I will be returning. Yes, they will whine assuming I will cave in. However, as soon as these "fellow employees" realize that two weeks of work is gone (actually "shredded" in my office) they will have to become 'polite.' After all, as mad as they might get they don't want to see a second shredding. BTW, I was an armed employee working directing for the owner of that company. While he hated employees nagging and acting like children, he hated those meetings. I did not have a problem throwing employees out of the office. Over time, my boss realized he didn't need them... What he really needed was a soothing trip via Vodohod for some hours for him to collect himself. It always worked just great!


What do you think about distant work? I heard that despite a number of advantages Google and Apple are going to get their employees back soon when the pandemic is over. And a lot of these employees are going to even quit unless they get the right to work from home


----------

